# What should I bring to Pakistan for Medical School?



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

well...i'm movin to pakistan in a few days, inshAllah. so i just wanted to kno what u all think students movin from here usually forget to bring. or what i think won't really be used there but will end up needing alot. idk...nething ranging from stuff like cellphones and laptops to handbags and shoes. esp. since i'll be living in a hostel and who knows how much space i'll have for my stuff. i'm asking cuz i don't kno what ppl do in pakistan besides study, eat, or shop. i'm askin abt little things...like did u bring all your american clothes and then ended up throwin them away cuz the "style" over there is completely different or do u regret not bringing them? stuff like that. i really want a girl to comment but guys are welcome also


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can basically find anything you need here. Everything is available. You can bring your laptop or computer but you won't use it much in the hostel, unless to watch movies or something.

You can bring all your 'american' clothes too, but you'll stick out more when you go out.

Stuff like electronics, toiletries, and even most of your favorite junk food items can be found at many different stores. The only thing they don't have is cutips.

You should bring your warm clothes, and things like belts and shoes, because the quality is different here. I've had a pair of sketchers that have lasted me over two years here. Perfect for the ruggedness.

Overall though, you can generally find anything you need here... except maybe a George Foreman grill.


----------



## tauhid (Aug 15, 2006)

hey rzz123 , are u coming to CMH , or some other med college in Pakistan?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

1. You can find cuetips here no problem. 
2. Bring your laptop to watch movies for sure. 
3. Dont bring a cell phone from USA unless its unlocked and GSM otherwise you can buy one in pakistan no problem.
4. If you plan on visiting often, ie like every year then bring enough to last you a year. Bring some tennis shoes for sports, bring a pair or regular casual shoes for when your not at school, and maybe a dress pair for nice functions and then a black nice lookin pair for school.
5. Clothes, COTTON EVERYTHING!!! 100%. Comfortable and loose, nothing black for summer wear. It doesnt get too cold in winter so dont bring a heavy coat, but bring a jacket. 
6. If you wear contacts, bring them cuz its hard to find your kind here. Otherwise you can find all your eye needs here.
7. Dont bring any books with you.
8. Since you will be new when arriving for school and even though you can find everything here, you wont know exactly where to find what at first so I suggest you bring enough of your personal thingies to last at least 3 months, ie toothpaste, medicines, lens solutions.
9. Oh ya, the socks and underwears here SUCK BAD so bring plenty of those. (specially hear those from girls in pakistan cuz when u go to usa and u ask wat to bring back they always say lingerie of some kind!)
10. Bring some american notebooks, College ruled 5 star or whatever if your used to them cuz in pakistan their paper sucks, they have plenty of pens here though.
11. If you can find some white doctor jackets from a medical supply store there, bring those as their higher quality otherwise you can wear the cheap paki ones they have here. You wont need a stethoscope here until 3rd year really and they have those here anyway.
12. So living in hostel, maybe bring a pillow with you if you have one your used to in usa as I never found a good Paki pillow. 
13. Bring a heavy duty bookbag, the ones here suck.

These were general pointers. Hope they helped. But ya for girls best to be hecka conservative.


----------



## sh425 (Nov 28, 2006)

do they have eggo waffles


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

sh425 said:


> do they have eggo waffles


Negative.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

you guys don't use labtops to take notes, etc. or are they just used for movies?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

No we don't use laptops in the classroom but we do use them at home to go over lectures, make presentations, etc.

Get a USB flash drive so that you can stick it into the classroom computer and copy over all the notes from lectures and then review them at home. Helps a ton when it comes closer to exam time.


----------



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

tauhid...i'm not a hundred percent sure. I originally applied to CMH...n they said they'd have an overseas pakistani seat for me, but now they're sayin i'm gonna be enrolled in fatima memorial on a foreign seat, which is much more expensive. soo, right now i'm just tryin to convince them to gimme the overseas paki seat instead of the foreign seat...i dun care which college. either way, i'm def. going. i'll let u kno what happens tho. thanks!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

You would look funny as hell with a laptop inside a paki classroom if your not a teacher! Just make sure you get it on lock down wherever you keep it, thievery is a major cause for concern in Pak!


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

*What should I bring for Pakistan Medical School?*

i just had a question about what do i need to take to pakistan from america, if i am trying to get into med school over there, can someone please tell me everything that i need 


Thanks


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

yas said:


> i just had a question about what do i need to take to pakistan from america, if i am trying to get into med school over there, can someone please tell me everything that i need
> 
> 
> Thanks


If your going to be living in the hostels, bring a laptop to watch movies, play software cd's, and its even possible to get a wireless land telephone number now so you can get internet anywhere in Pakistan.

Personal items hard to find should be brought, undergarments and socks enough to last you a year depending on when you will go back to visit. If you like american type notebooks to write in bring a few five star ones there otherwise you'll be stuck using paki paper which is plenty weird. Dont bring pens or highlighters have plenty of that here cheaply. Dont bring any books as you can find most of them here. If you plan on coming ahead of time and have free time to shop you can avoid bringing most things but if your coming last minute and wont have time to shop around then you can bring bed sheets, pillow. 

Bring some dress shoes, walking shoes and regular hanging out shoes. Shoes in Pakistan are notorious for being low quality and expensive for average ones. 

Dont bring a cell phone they might not work here and they are easily available anyway. 

If you dont have any relatives where your going to be then I suggest when you arrive you open a bank account and a safe deposit box to store your things in etc and dont keep cash with you in the hostels. 

Bring a good padlock as well to lock your door with, pakis use chinese padlocks which are broken easily.

Thats just a start considering if you were going to live in the hostels. If your going to live at a house with some relatives then you will have people around to help you and you wont need much of anything except your own clothes.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Besides everyday things, what documents do I need to bring? I think I have a good idea of what to bring like Sealed Transcripts, High School Diploma. Anything else?


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ There was a reallllyyy helpful post about the documents by maik7upurz or whatever! I dont know which thread though...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

lol you think that post was good not at all.... that idiot didn't even understand what the other person was talking about


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

dude what the hell is ur problem???? u're making realllyy rude comments incase u havent noticed!!!!!


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

can we use tape recorders to record lectures and what kind of electronics we could keep in gov't hostels...can we keep refrigerator? Do students come to your room and take your stuff without asking you and do foreigners share room and if do can you choose your own roommate?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple of your questions are off topic, so I'll go ahead and answer the ones relevant to this thread.

You can keep anything in your room in the hostel, and if you lock it when you leave, then no, no one can take your things. If you want to put a mini-fridge in your hostel room, you won't be the first one. There's no need to bring it all the way from NY though, if that's what you're wondering. You can get all the same appliances and that sort of thing in Pakistan.

Bringing a tape recorder is pointless for a couple of reasons. They're not strong enough to actually pick up the voice of the professor most of the time, and most of the time the lecture is just going to be a memorized dictation of exactly what you'll find in your books. On the rare occasion that a teacher mentions something that isn't common knowledge, then just go ahead and jot it down.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i havent had eggo waffles in a long time.......in a long time..............and cocoa puffs........man..................for some reason people in america tend to send alot of pencils and pens to their relatives in pak.......i never realy understtood why?


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

People living in Lahore, there is a store in Liberty Market called Al-Fatah. That place is a life saver for me. Eggo Waffles, Frosted Flakes, Apple Jacks, Gatorade, Yohoo, Prego and Ragu sauce! Its like your local Shoprite (Pathmark, Super Fresh, Acme). Only thing i have yet to find are good bagels. #sad

The only thing you should bring back is clothes and under wear really. Those are extremely important. Hard to find a pair of boxers in Lahore! #eek
I tend to bring back candy as well. Like snickers, twix, reccees, and kitkat bars. All though you can get them here, but they have a weird taste to them. 

Good pair of shoes is must. 

Those that are living in the hostel, bring your own coffee maker, a small one, the ones here are horrible. Make sure it is 240-250volt compatible.

Those that are living at home with house servants, its a bit unnecessary, but i brought back a pair of short range walkie talkies. Comes in really helpful when sending house servants to the store and for other things. I live by myself so i m constantly sending them to the store and markets. 
LOL! Again its a bit unnecessary but i found it useful at times. (i rec. the one with the 10 mile radius. gets great signal)


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

can u find coffee filters.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

eggoo!!! omg i never realized coz we make waffles at home. i shall go and look for them. also if there are any blueberry jam lovers you can get it very cheap (thai made) at mackro (the pakistani costco).

make sure ur cellphone is GSM, they'll unlock it here for very cheap if you don't have one please don't buy it. they are wayy cheaper here. also if you have a blackberry don't bring it it's useless here.

they opened a couple of lasenza stores in lahore, they are also at every HKB (pakistani version of zellers). although if ure big on cosmetics you might wanna bring ur stuff from there. they have body shop and all expensive stuff (estee lauder,clinique etc) if you use that you'll be fine. also they have a lot of really good south east asian and European brands but if you use a particular canadian brand bring it with you. there is no MAC here (*sob*)

you can get 5 star at iqbal books in lahore. pens and highlighters are way cheaper here, i personally prefer the german brand.

if you go for the cheapest stuff you'll get bad quality, pakistan makes a lot of high-end lab coats you just need to find out where to get a good one from.

again pakistan exports textile so you can find really good quality ones here. chen one (pakistani version of the bay) has really good vaccum sealed pillows they come in different sizes if u're looking for any particular brand go to bedding bazaar and you'll find any brand in the world.
you can't find good bags here and even if you do they're quite expensive. although if u're looking for a brand like nike, puma etc there are plenty of stores in lahore.

ure a girl think every guy is a frustrated jerk and punch him in the face (ok maybe you can skip the punch).

all in all you can get everything here. the lens solution i used in canada i was able to find it here at fazal din's (24/7 drug store), and in general drugs are cheaper here. you can also get US made shampoos and soaps but they are expensive. look you can find everything you need here, you don't have to bring your dowery. obviously you'll have to make an effort and find out which places to go shopping if u're going to utility store then yes you will find crappy stuff unless ur'e looking for ghee and rice. a lot of ppl in pakistan have very high standards of living and so there are a lot of stores catering to that. 

that being said you should get enough personal stuff to last you a couple of months because you'll be too overwhelmed with school when you get here.

coffe filters at al-fatah and pioneer store in main market


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Can u go out in western clothings or will u stand out more?


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

well depends where you go. if you are going out somewhere nice i.e. for dinner or something with family i usually wear western clothes because almost everyone there is. but i would not wear jeans to the market, school or some bazaar. 

assuming you have your own car if ur'e using public transport forget about it.

to be safe get a lot of shalwar kameez and then see the atmosphere here and then decide what you want to wear.


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

id rather stand out then blend in...i wore jeans everywhere in pk n no one said anything...lahore's really modern now..jeans wont do any harm


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, if you don't want to blend in you can wear whatever you want. Feel free to bring as many American clothes as you want. It should be kept in mind that most of the posts throughout the threads are just giving friendly advice based off the norms of the society.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

it depends on you, i mean ever time my sis comes to visit she goes crazy with the shopping and prefers to wear the traditional clothing. She claims that she enjoys it and feels "one with the people". Paki Pride!! 
But again its your choice of preference. Keep it social, but professionally the professors and your fellow class mates might not take a liking of it. All of the American and Canadians girls wear the traditional clothing. 

lol, but again, your right its normal for girls to wear jeans here(Lahore). Although when my cousins and i got out and they see a girl with jeans on they tend to go crazy#baffled. its sad that i am related to them and they act this way, but they are ok guys.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

ali9686 said:


> Although when my cousins and i got out and they see a girl with jeans on they tend to go crazy#baffled. its sad that i am related to them and they act this way, but they are ok guys.


Yeah that's the main reason I prefer not to wear jeans all the time when I go out. It just draws unwanted(well in my case) attention from guys. Plus by only bringing a few pairs of jeans with me I have tons more space in my suitcase for the important stuff! I like to stock up on those packets of easy to make pasta sauces because it's hard to find as much variety here. Also jello pudding, hot chocolate, etc. packets are usually lining my suitcases!#yes I'll admit i'm a little ridiculous and like to bring towels/bedding from home too. You can find almost everything you need here but generally there isn't as much variety and the quality might be a little low. Most of the stuff that I end up bringing from home isn't really necessary, but when I have space it's nice to bring.


----------



## Sarah H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Alright, tnx 4 all input guys!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

u can wear jeans anywhere just make sure they are normal jeans and not the kinds that are really tight everywhere........ and oh yes...if u like basketball.......bring one from america....a Spalding one....you cant get those here...no matter wut!


----------



## Tarikq786 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Going to Medical School in Pakistan. What should I bring?*

The title says it all. I'm hopefully going to attending DIMC this fall, and I wanted to know what to bring? Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.

#confused


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Tarikq786 said:


> The title says it all. I'm hopefully going to attending DIMC this fall, and I wanted to know what to bring? Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.
> 
> #confused


**Peanut M&Ms #yes !**

Haha you don't really _need_ to bring anything that you can't find in Pakistan. Maybe some personal things that you can't live without but in terms of books/school supplies, you can everything from Pakistan for much cheaper w/o having to lug them from wherever you live. When I came I brought some notebook paper, a few pens, and a few pencils -- but again, they weren't necessary.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

id like to make some pipeline and smuggle milk and water into pakistan cause whatecer u do u dont get good tastin milk here and its rumored about water that if one lorry havin in it the orignal mineral water leaves a bottlin plant then 10 lorries havin the fake mineral water are sent from bogus bottlin stations


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

milk taste pretty bad in pakistan or maybe its cuz thats wut milk is supposed to taste like, awyway i prefer my good ol' american milk and the water here sucks too. never drink water outta the tap unless u have a pretty good filter attached and if ur a newcomer to pak id suggest youd drink Nestle's brand of bottled water and not any other cuz chance here are that they are fake... bring alota chocolate and really weird sweets like swedish fish and milk duds and air heads cuz u sorta miss those things in pak where as in american u neevr really had a craving for them..........if u can bring pizza lol! cuz pizza in pakistan sucks..........even the pizza huts here have started using low end products


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Nestle water is the crappiest water in Pakistan tastes like medicine. They all claim to being mineral water but just filtered water being sold. My favorite taste wise is Sparkletts, real mineral water or closest u can get to it, and used by PC and Mariott hotels. Nestle is just common paki name for yoghurt and stuff so they think its high quality or something.. Kinley or Aquafina is pretty good, its purified water so its fine for drinking...

Milk here ya .. it sucks


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> Nestle water is the crappiest water in Pakistan tastes like medicine. They all claim to being mineral water but just filtered water being sold. My favorite taste wise is Sparkletts, real mineral water or closest u can get to it, and used by PC and Mariott hotels. Nestle is just common paki name for yoghurt and stuff so they think its high quality or something.. Kinley or Aquafina is pretty good, its purified water so its fine for drinking...
> 
> Milk here ya .. it sucks


Nestle is just your local water minus the impurities. Nonetheless, the genuine nestle water (there are fake one being sold these days) will prevent you from several of many water-borne diseases. 

Even Aquafina and Kinley utilizes the local water to come up with their products but have to agree on the fact that they tend to taste better#yes

If you still are pretty hard to please and won't settle for any less than the mineral water itself, you can get Evian, directly imported from the French Alps #wink for Rs. 110/- #roll and Masafi, for Rs. 32/- ( 1.5 Ltr Bottle)

As for nestle, it costs you around Rs.25/- per 1.5 Ltr

Anyways, it is your money to burn, so options are always there, just pick one.#cool


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

i hav a slight condition called meniers disease...i need to take a medicene called serc,shud i bring a stock of it to pakistan or can i get it here?


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

missakhwand said:


> i hav a slight condition called meniers disease...i need to take a medicene called serc,shud i bring a stock of it to pakistan or can i get it here?


I know that betahistine HCl (can't remember the trade name) is available in the market. There is always the risk of adulterated drugs here though. 

But places i know that sell legit medications are 
-Fazal Din and Sons
-ServeAid
-Guardian

These are three which are reputable in Lahore.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can definitely get the meds here. Meniere's is not that uncommon.


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

heyy guys...i was doing some school shopping today and i came across some backpacks that i liked...i was wondering what kind of backpack would be accpeptable for pakistan? would a 'Jansport' backpack be fine, or is it better to buy one from pakistan??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Jansport is fine- half my friends out here rock em


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest you dont need ANYTHING!!! Seriously you can find everything here. 

people!!! .... come on grow up. Iam pretty sure you guys can live without bagels. 

The main concern on your mind should be about how the college will be, the environment and the fact that you won't get blown up while going to class... 

hahahha bagels... lol.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

do girls use backpacks or shoulder bags more there? (i'm going to dimc isA)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoulder.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Shoulder.


like a purse shoulder or like a messenger bag shoulder ? assuming messenger, don't students have things to carry, as in books etc ?

another q, don't know if you can answer, there's a limit of only 10,000 dollars transfer in a month, since they demand payment within two weeks of admissions notice, any ideas how to get more money from US out to pak ?
any recommendations for a bank in pak as well ?

this might seem completely irrelevant to u, but it's very important to a girl who loves high heels  how much do u have to walk on average in a day around campus?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cinderella said:


> *1.*like a purse shoulder or like a messenger bag shoulder ? assuming messenger, don't students have things to carry, as in books etc ?
> 
> *2.* another q, don't know if you can answer, there's a limit of only 10,000 dollars transfer in a month, since they demand payment within two weeks of admissions notice, any ideas how to get more money from US out to pak ?
> any recommendations for a bank in pak as well ?
> ...


1. either.

2. What limit is that? Send a check. Citi bank

3. You'll have to see once you get here, some campuses are really small, others are huge.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> 1. either.
> 
> 2. What limit is that? Send a check. Citi bank
> 
> 3. You'll have to see once you get here, some campuses are really small, others are huge.


thanks.
UBL and other transfer services have the limit; wells fargo bank account. 

shifa campus; i only applied there. interview is monday; hopefully will get accepted.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You can wear heels at shifa, but you'll stand out quite a bit, and that's really not what you want to be doing, unless you plan on studying a LOT to make up for it. You'll get picked on by the teachers for lookin like a diva.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

teachers pick on students for wearing high heels :| 
wait, teachers pick on students ? ? ? :|
i'm guessing i should decide what i want to do with my collection of skirts :|
i can be a hijabi and like to dress very well at the same time. teachers can't pick on hijabis for being divas, that would be very rude. i think i'll risk it, haha.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Teachers will pick on anyone they feel like at the time, regardless of what they look like. They just tend to start with the divas/studs and move their way down. Poindexter gets called on last.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

cali4niakuri said:


> heyy guys...i was doing some school shopping today and i came across some backpacks that i liked...i was wondering what kind of backpack would be accpeptable for pakistan? would a 'Jansport' backpack be fine, or is it better to buy one from pakistan??


Backpacks aren't a big deal at all. Jansport's perfect. If you have room in your luggage bring one otherwise don't worry about it, you can find plenty of decent bags here too. Since you know Jansport's a solid company with a good rep, it wouldn't hurt to bring one -- one less thing to get when you get to Pakistan #happy .



cinderella said:


> wait, teachers pick on students ? ? ? :|


Yeah it happens, but it's not a big deal. Nothing to take seriously. Just be polite/respectful and enjoy it.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks, was getting worried here.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Medical school out here is a lot different than back home. It's really only about 30% what you know, 30% who you know, and 40% your school reputation + impression to the teachers... at least at Shifa.

This is why no one ever scores 100% on anything- because no one has all three.

I don't know about many other colleges, but at Shifa, everyone (teachers + students) notices everyone/everything else- it is a pretty small place after all, and most people have boring lives.

My recommendation: Definitely do not come to the first few days (maybe even the first month) in anything flashy that makes you stand out, ie high heels. After the teachers here consider you a good student, then you can basically go nuts.

Seriously, trust me on this one. First impressions are a hundred times harder to change than they are to make.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

thanks man, really appreciate that.


----------



## DrDunk (Aug 16, 2008)

First of all i would like to wish you the best of luck and wishes in this field, whatever is in your destiny thats exactly what will happen its not the institution that makes you a better dr, its your effort and strive for the knowledge.....anyways im in Karachi and i can get practically anything i want here try to get

* bagels!!!!
* personal stuff like cologne
* ipod w/ a warranty
* get a ball football or basketball (even though they cant hoop here )
* crunch, recess peanut butter cups


honestly 1st year is hetic, youll get the hang of it, try 2 load up for 6 months at a time
and when u go back for vacations you will KNOW EXACTLY WHAT OU NEED TO GET


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> *First impressions are a hundred times harder to change than they are to make*.


excellent quote.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

heyy guys... 

this is awesome... oh i wanted to ask.. you start using lab coats from the first year right?

so where do you guys get yours.. from paki??? or order them?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

< sara > said:


> heyy guys...
> u start using lab coats from the first year right?


correct.



< sara > said:


> so where do u u guys get urs.. from paki??? or order em?


You can find them at uniform shops and certain medical stores in Pakistan. It's nothing to worry about. You don't need to order them from anywhere in particular unless you're interested in a specific brand/type of lab coat or maybe the quality/material.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The most important thing to bring to Pakistan for medical school is a sense of ethics, dedication, and personal maturity.

Those are the only things money can't buy. For everything else, there's MasterCard.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

DrDunk said:


> .....anyways im in Karachi and i can get practically anything i want here try to get
> 
> * bagels!!!!
> * personal stuff like cologne
> ...


Yo bro, Help a brother out...TCS me some bagels! I m dying here in Lahore!!!


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

taimur said:


> milk taste pretty bad in pakistan or maybe its cuz thats wut milk is supposed to taste like, awyway i prefer my good ol' american milk and the water here sucks too


OMG! I agree. last time i went to pakistan, i couldn't stand the milk....the milk in canada/usa tastes soo much betterr.......

the water tasted weird too...esp tap water in the village lol....no wonder i got sick for a few days after landing in lahore....so yeaa mineral water all the way


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man i dont think the water is too bad but is ok.......moreover the milk here is yaaak i just cant stand the milk here, the milk in uae is alot better.........


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Straight-from-the-buffalo milk isn't so bad (its better for you, too); but i agree, the milk cartons here are just poison with milk pak taking the lead.#baffled


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

But whatever it is the types of food here is loadz and are yummy lummy


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

ekk i didnt like the milk in the village either..


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

awesome thread! i think the incoming classes should read this too, very informative


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

asghar2



excuse me? if ur gna be a prick on a public forum, you could atleast do it on a thread i'm actually on. don't recall doing anything to offend you. God bless.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

rrz123,when did u apply? I'm in texas and in the process of applying. So you went directly to the college?I thought we send all papers to Islamabad after iBBC and it is up to them to decide which school u will end up?when is the deadline for applications?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Off topic. I re-read this thing like 10 times already lol. BTW, can you find converters over there? And you only need one right? You don't need like a special one for each electronic. Wow dumb question.

And this year they're barely letting you bring anything on the plane, its only about 15 lb weight. I don't know how i'll possibly manage.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

talib said:


> ^ Off topic. I re-read this thing like 10 times already lol. BTW, can you find converters over there? And you only need one right? You don't need like a special one for each electronic. Wow dumb question.


get your convertor before you leave; everyone says the ones in pakistan suck n that they burn out easily.




talib said:


> ^ And this year they're barely letting you bring anything on the plane, its only about 15 lb weight. I don't know how i'll possibly manage.


_#shocked 15 lbs_? is that for carry ons? that's outrageous... are you coming from the u.s.? you can't get anything in 15, most of that is the suitcase's own weight...


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait sorry sorry, I just hit up the place, they said 62 lbs. They meant the carry on can only be 7kg, my bad. On my ticket it mentioned no 62 lbs. it only said the 7 kg so it got me confused.

And I am going to get it from radioshack, there's only one for Pakistan right? and I can use it for everything?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2011)

the converters here work just fine. and you won't even need one for one things like your laptop. try to find dual voltage devices.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

maik7upurz said:


> 1. You can find cuetips here no problem.
> 2. Bring your laptop to watch movies for sure.
> 3. Dont bring a cell phone from USA unless its unlocked and GSM otherwise you can buy one in pakistan no problem.
> 4. If you plan on visiting often, ie like every year then bring enough to last you a year. Bring some tennis shoes for sports, bring a pair or regular casual shoes for when your not at school, and maybe a dress pair for nice functions and then a black nice lookin pair for school.
> ...


Thanks for the helpful post!

Are there any stores near the school, where you can get imported notebooks, pens, jansport bags etc. ? I've heard that there are a few, but I am not sure if they're convinient to attend while at school. I didn't bring any notebooks or pens and stuff, I was thinking of supply shopping after!


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

Really helpful thread here!


----------

